# Little Black and Tan Chi Rescue



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

My mom and sister went the other day to see some chihuahua puppies advertised for sale around here. They were just appalled by the place, the puppies had fleas crawling on their faces, they had chis living in rabbit hutches and in a big dirty shed outside. The woman also said since she thought prices were high for a cessarian so she birthed the pups herself, pushed them down with her hands. :roll: It was just typical of many of the places that are allowed to stay in business. :evil: 

Anyway, they were going to leave when a little black and tan chi came over to them and was begging to be picked up. Mom picked her up and the woman said she wanted to sell her too. :roll: So, she ended up taking her. She is six years old and only weighs about three pounds but has had who knows how many litters of puppies. :cussing: 

We're disgusted by these kind of kennels and puppymills and I well know it's not going to help in the longrun to take dogs or puppies from them, but they couldn't look at this little girl and leave her there. She's so tiny and sweet. It's infuriating that the law will not do anything to these people but that's how it works here. :banghead: 

Anyway, the little chi is called Whimpy, and is six years old. She is black and tan. She has only a few teeth in the back so her mouth has that floppy look. We're going to adopt her to someone in the future, but not until we have her checked at the vet (her urine has a funny color), spayed, dental done, etc. She's on the rescue section of my mom's website already but I thought I would post it here in case anyone on here is in this area or knows anyone who might be interested. She can only go to a very special home where she will be loved like she's deserved all this time. She'll need to have a softened diet, with no teeth, and will probably need extra vet care the rest of her life. 

She is such a sweet little dog, she just wants to sit on my lap and curl up while we watch tv. She'll stay here if we don't find the right person, we're moving back to Illinois in a few months and know plenty of people up there who would love to have her so we'll see how it goes. She's looking much better every day, less skinny and soon we'll have her healthy. I'm just happy she's away from that horrible place. 

(**Mod's I hope this is okay to post here??**)


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

oh my! she's absolutely gorgeous! such a pretty pretty girl!
i hope so much that she finds the perfect home if it really isn't with you 
i can't help but cry hearing stories like this.. these dogs need to be loved


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

Poor girl  

What a cruel, cruel woman :x


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

i say, pull the ladies teeth out, shove her in a box, dump some ants inside of the box and leave her there for a while.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

lalaNlucky said:


> i say, pull the ladies teeth out, shove her in a box, dump some ants inside of the box and leave her there for a while.


If that's how well she takes care of her dogs... who's to say she has teeth? Or if they're real.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I really can't stand people like that...

She is soooo pretty, and I really hope that everyone works out for her.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm pretty sure she didn't have any teeth. :twisted: 

She'll be fine. I'm sure we'll find her a great home, if not she'll have one here forever.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

:twisted: :angry5: :angry8: :angryfire: :cussing: :banghead: ok i think i censored myself , it just breaks my heart to hear an see stuff like this an there is nothing we can really do about it.. I dont blame your mother for takin her I would've probably takin more if I could've just to save them from this kind of life.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

How did your mom find the ad? Was this at the woman's house?

This stuff really sickens me. The worst feeling is knowing that there is nothing you can do to change things because our laws are not strong enough when it comes to animal wellbeing.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

she's such a beauty!!  

im sure that she'll find a great home and she'll finally have the life she deserves. :wink:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

im going to move it to our chi rescue section 
its like its up for a home then its not so that was a tough call


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Poor girl! Good on your mum for saving her and giving her a second chance xxx


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Update: We ended up finding her a wonderful home.  My sister's friend has wanted a dog for a long time and took her. She fell in love with her and the little dog follows her everywhere now, sleeps with her, and she's just getting all the love and good care she's deserved all her life. We still get to see her often too.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm so glad she found her loving forever home!!  She is absolutely adorable!! 

It really infuriates me how there are people out there that do these kinds of things to dogs. I'm so glad she found you all & was able to find her forever home! 

You should hint to your sister's friend to join the forum!


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Hope you find her a good home... my parents could offer her a fantastic home... but unfortunately they live in a different country to you


----------



## sesar_galvez (Apr 23, 2006)

hope she finds a new mommy...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

So glad to hear she has a good home, i cant help but blub when i hear stories like these and if in UK would have had her in a flash. Did you report the people to the authorities?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

There isn't much that will be done here in Walterboro, our animal control is a joke.  Up the road from me there are two chis that live out on a chain with a crate for shelter, they keep them out there in the 100 degree weather and storms. I am always tempted to tell them off when I see them out. There are also at least five places in this tiny town where there are kennels where they keep chihuahuas in rabbit hutches, living on wire and filthy situations in poor health but the law doesn't seem to care.   I'm glad we were able to rescue Winnie at least, she has such a wonderful home now. It really makes me cry, I wish there was something that could be done for the little dogs.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Dont you have some sort of animal welfare?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

The only thing in Walterboro is the Animal Control.  When I lived in Illinois we had active humane society and aspca that would go out and investigate these kind of things and there were seizures if a place was bad but here they don't seem to even care. I can't undestand it. The USDA licenses kennels and they don't have very strict regulations at all.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats so very sad, no one to care about these poor animals!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am glad to her Winnie got a home.I am sorry to hear about the other ones.


----------



## veguroev (Nov 30, 2005)

I wish the law was stricter with those kind of people that mistreat or are cruel to animals. I can't stand that it makes me so angry


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

colleen13 said:


> she's such a beauty!!
> 
> im sure that she'll find a great home and she'll finally have the life she deserves. :wink:


Oh indeed she is quite a little lovely! Shouldn't have any trouble finding a home for her. Treating little animals that way is appalling.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

lalaNlucky said:


> i say, pull the ladies teeth out, shove her in a box, dump some ants inside of the box and leave her there for a while.


Yes. And fleas!

How did finding her a home go, or have you yet? Good luck.


----------



## chiwowwow (Mar 28, 2006)

That is sad! Glad you could rescue at least one! I watch Animal planet all the time and it is terrible how people can run puppy mills and so many get away with it.


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

All those people care about is money!!!!! I don't have money but I am richer then they ever will be because of all the love I get from my animals!!!!!

No animal should be treated badly. It makes me so mad, and it makes me so very sad.

I am glad she will suffer no more.


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Gypsy,
thank god there's still people like you and your mum about XXX
Is sweet whimpy still look for a new home ???
and where about's do you live i live in northamptonshire is that anywhere near you? 
thanks kelly


----------

